

Ask HN: iOS command line app - trolldan

Hello there, I am currently doing a startup which is an online app builder. I noticed there are a couple app builders out there but they either don&#x27;t include dynamic content, or are really slow, or are really limited, so I&#x27;m trying to make one of my own. I&#x27;m currently using AngularJS as my main programming language for this.
My question would be the following: Say I make some .swift classes and a .storyboard source code. What other classes do I need to make a fully working project and also how do I commence to building that project from the command line (for starters obtaining a .ipa).
tl;dr Building an app buider, need to know what files I need to make manually for it and how to build the project
======
opless
I'd start by seeing how phonegap does it.

